# Vintage Stove Question !



## vintagedixie66 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello Everyone I'm a Newbie here and have a Question  about my Vintage Stove , It is a Gaffers & Sattler Occidental and that's about all I know about it , I would love to find out the year as I've been searching the web trying to find one like it . I have one pilot that I can't get to lite , but can lite the burners with a match ,  other than that everything the griddle , broiler and oven work great. I'm a DIY so I'm in the  process of repainting it ! So I do have a Question can you repaint over the Chrome! I'm wanting to do the main body Red the Chromed part Red and the Top of the Griddle Black . I know I'll have to use universal knobs for it , and I've already found those except for the oven and broiler knobs . The only thing that doesn't work is the clock and I'm not really concerned if it works or not . So here's a few  Pictures of my stove  and if anyone can answer the questions asked , I Thank you in advance.


----------



## SublimeMasterJW (Jan 25, 2009)

You should think about having the chrome pieces re-chromed, that is a classic stove. Nice. Looks like a fourtys maybe early 50s model.


----------



## NOVA Pros (Jan 29, 2009)

I was just on Craigslist looking for some kitchen items, and I found someone selling a stove that looks similar to yours.  I wonder if you could get parts from another one.  I am not sure how much they were selling the stove for, but at least it is a thought to go in search of parts from another stove that someone may have just "sitting around".

NOVAPros


----------

